# Queen down...what to do now?



## BackYardPhenomena (Jul 11, 2012)

Matter of choice- give frame of three day old brood or eggs if you want them to raise their own queen. 
Combine with another hive to save the remaining bees.
Or order another package to save time for quicker start up.


----------



## aga080 (Nov 22, 2014)

ive always wanted to try donating a frame from another colony, just never mustered the courage haha

i have another package coming in tomorrow... now here is the question:

Do I try to stimulate the possibly queenless hive that is still showing some activity, or throw this new package in an entirely new box? 

Decisions.. After looking at the hive today, there is a decent amount of activity with plenty flying in with pollen, I just cant tell if the box is being totally looted and that is all I am seeing..


----------



## aga080 (Nov 22, 2014)

i would like to split a hive but I am unsure of when to do so

i have been heavily feeding one hive 1:1 syrup and they are booming

the entire top box is laid brood from what I can see 

it is very difficult to work with individual frames, I find myself breaking the comb even when using the cutting tool 

i have read "beekeeping for all" but it is so long and convoluted I thought I might just ask again:

when can I steal this entire top box for another hive? does it matter if the queen is in the box when I take it? 

do I smoke the bees down or take as is? 

they are showing symptoms of swarming currently...should i gamble and try to catch the swarm for the other box instead? 

tyia


----------

